

Spock.com out of private beta - aristus
http://www.spock.com
(disclaimer) I'm a webdev at Spock, but it's cool and we're open for business.
======
iamyoohoo
Here's what I get when i click on anyone's profile ...

Status: 500 Internal Server Error

Not a good start I must say !!

~~~
staunch
I marked something as correct and got a 500 error in a modal dialog box that
can't be closed, forcing me to close the whole tab. This is exactly why
extended private betas are so damn useless. You can't do a perfect launch no
matter how much you fret over trying.

~~~
paul
Just because it's not perfect doesn't mean it couldn't be a lot worse. Their
site appears to be having load related problems. Closed betas don't provide a
lot of load testing.

~~~
staunch
I suppose it depends what the goal of your private beta is. If they were
primarily testing their search results then maybe it was a success. If the
goal was to launch and have a polished stable product I think they failed.

